# Pancur/Baytril Pumilio



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello,

I am considering purchasing some of the Nicaraguan pumilio coming in lately and the source that I would be getting them from told me they do a two week quarantine while treating the frogs with Baytril and Pancur. Can anyone experienced tell me if this sounds sufficient? I will not be mixing these frogs with anything else currently in my collection, but I also don't want to take the new Viv I built, spent a lot of time on it, and ruin it by filling it with sick frogs. Help please.

Thank you,

James


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

That is why a quarantine period is so important. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...t/26685-asn-quarantine-medical-protocols.html


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Well that looks like a no go then, too bad I was pretty excited about it. Thank you for the information, I would rather make a safe decision here.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

So you're unwilling to qt new frogs before introducing them to their permanent enclosure? I'm sorry if that's not what you meant, I just want to understand. Quarantine is a protocol that should be followed no matter the source of the animals.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh, no that's not what I meant. No apology necessary. I would definitely quarantine them. My interpretation of the post you linked was that the two week treatment the seller is proposing would be unsuitable to demonstrate the true wellbeing of the animals. I dont really want to be "out the cash" because of a bad sell, if you know what I mean. Perhaps my interpretation wad wrong. Is a two week treatment with those meds suitable to clear the frogs of any common issues that would lead to a more probable successful quarantine?

Thanks! You have been answering a lot of my posts today.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I think the treatment the frog are receiving is far better than the average imports. There is no guarantee that the frogs will test clean after the treatments though. If you do purchase them just be sure to run fecals and pcr for Ranavirus and Bd (you can get swabs fro Dendrobati) and remember you want two negatives at least thirty days apart. I'm always happy to help where and when I can.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks, I really dont know much about what is the standard for treating imports. I appreciate the insight!


----------

